# Marie (Snowball Mom), asked me to come back to SM



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S.........So here I am, Aloha from Los Angeles:Girl power:

P.........Past is past:rochard:

O........On a new page now.:supacool:

I.........I love to hear about everybody's pupps:hump: 

L.........Love to welcome new members with "poems":welcome1:

E.........Especially, like to lift up spirit of those who grief:sorry:

D.........Departing fluffs are always hard on us:crying:




M........Maltese R-US:good post - perfect

A........And they keep us so happy:chili::goof:arty:

L........Love to spoil them:Cute Malt:

T........Their faces lighten our lives:Sunny Smile:

E........Especially when they play:smrofl:

S........So always keep a Maltese handy:HistericalSmiley:

E........Especially if they give you sugar kisses:smootch:



*












We had 3 new chicks from our pair of lovebirds, this one is 1 week old.



Little Girl kissing them...at 3 weeks old



Little Girl 



Little Girl



Poupetta looking








*


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome back Sammy!!! What sweet pictures to wake up to!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have missed you & your sweet babies! Welcome Home.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back, Sammy!!

Deb is right ... what sweet pictures to wake up to!

You look lovely, the fluff babies look adorable, and the lovebirds look so tiny and precious.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Welcome back! Your pictures started my day with a smile!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So glad you are back...missed you! Thank you for sharing the pics .... completely precious!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Welcome back. You and the babies have been missed!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi good to see you back I love the first picture that you sent me for the holiday video. Sweet pictures of the love birds so tiny.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see you back with us Sammy...and we have all missed you and your adorable fluffs!! Thanks for sharing those cute pictures of the little Love Birds and Little Girl.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Sammy...........................

I...... you are incredible

M..... This is just marvelous 
I..... I'm so happy that you are back
S.... Sm wasn't the same without you!
S.... So please stick around
E.... Glad Marie Encouraged you!!!
D.... Just really Delighted you made this decision 

Y..... You know you are better at this poem stuff
O.... So lets keep ongoing with hugs and welcome backs
U.... Your Upbeat personality makes you so awesome!!!

I am so glad that you are back!!! I missed seeing you and I have always loved your poems................you are so good at this!!! Welcome back HUGS!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome Back!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome back


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sammie.....so great to see you open that door and come on in! Welcome sweet lady.....nice to see you again. :chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome back, Sammy. Little Girl is such a sweetie.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great to see you back! And I loved the pictures...since I don't know much about birds, those were especially interesting to me. I hope you'll continue to share pictures as they grow.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sammy, So happy to see you back on SM. We have missed you! Cute pics.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Missed you. Welcome home.:thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome back, Sammy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: Welcome back, Sammy. You, your girls and your poems were missed.:grouphug: Look at those little birds too Sweet!!! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

W ... We might say words that are misunderstood
E ... Even myself ... yes, I could, I could!
L ...Let's be forgiving when this happens ... I hope
C ... Can we? 
O ... Or, otherwise ... I might feel grumpy and go off and just mope!
M ... More love is better ...
E ... Everyone agrees, isn't that right? Better to love ... than to hate and to fight.

B ... Beautiful Sammy
A ... A poem writer, she is
C ... Caring so much if her words are misread
K ... Kind and loving she is ... and, not mean, instead

S ...Spoiled Maltese
A ... A home to us, all
M ... misunderstood words ... are like a really bad fall
M ... My goodness, I think ... I can't wrote poems very well
Y ... Yes, but Sammy writes her poems to us ... that are better than swell!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome Back! :aktion033:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Yayyy!! Sammy's back!! :chili: I missed seeing your poems. You are so beautiful!! And I love those pictures of the baby chicks with the fluffs :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

:ThankYou:

Wow, I never expected such outpouring heartfelt love from all of you.

I am really touched by the "welcome back" that I am receiving.

It is so wonderful to know that we have such a beautiful group
of people who can give so much emotional support.

I am enjoying seeing these poems that you guys are inspired to write,
you are so amusing and entertaining...
maybe we should write a doggy book with all these poems, with all the fluffs' names, wouldn't that be amusing?

But mainly I want to :ThankYou: all for making me feel welcomed and appreciated at SM, 
and specially to Marie who encouraged me to come back and post.




maltese manica said:


> sammy...........................
> 
> I...... You are incredible
> 
> ...









snowball pie's mommi said:


> w ... We might say words that are misunderstood
> e ... Even myself ... Yes, i could, i could!
> L ...let's be forgiving when this happens ... I hope
> c ... Can we?
> ...


:aktion033:






*


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome home Sammy! I just love the pictures and your poems


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so glad to see you back and congratz on the new babies!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy to see you back on SM :chili::chili::chili:

Thanks for the sweet pictures. I especially love the second one...so sweet.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

So glad you are back!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome back, Sammy!! :w00t:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice to see you Sammy, Happy New Year! wow, the lovebird baby photos are precious.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW! You and your dog are so pretty! And you have birds too? Me too! But I have cockatiels..lovely animals, birds give so much love. I love the pink flowered hair bows in your doggies hair too...I want them!!! LOL!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome back Sammy,loved the pictures.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

SAMMY YOU ARE SO PRETTY, WHAT GREAT PICTURES, I LOVE THE ONE WHERE LITTLE GIRL IS KISSING THE BABY BIRDS:tender: SHE'S SO GENTLE WITH THEM
I'M SO GLAD YOUR BACK, THANK YOU FOR BEING THERE FOR ME,:hugging: WITH THE POEM AND JUST LISTENING AS I RAMBLED ON.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome back Sammy! So good you are back! :aktion033: 
I have loved your pictures and beautiful poems. These pictures are so cute. Hope to see more of the babies as they grow up! :wub::wub:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Yea, I am so excited to see you back and I so much loved your poems. So on to a wonderful 2014 Sammy my friend and looking forward to pictures and your wonderful poems.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

WELCOME BACK SAMMY !!!! , you have always been so sweet to me and Becky oxoxoxoxoxxoxoxo


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome back. I love how your fluffs are so gentle with the baby birds...adorable!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome back Sammy!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

The 3 chicks are now all grown up












S.........So grateful for your love:heart:

O.........Oh, and for the numerous comments about the new chicks:dothewave:





S.........Still searching for names for them

W........Will need 3 names:smhelp:

E..........Eventually will have to find them good homes:yes:

E..........Th(ey) are all the same blue color, difficult to distinguish now between the parents and the chicks

T..........They are all grown up and ready to take :walklikeanegyptianff:walklikeanegyptian:




*


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:welcome1: back, dear Sammy!

Thanks so much for sharing these cute photos with us! Very sweet to look at! 


Alexandra :wub:​


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

I am no good at this, so I will start out small...

H Hi Sammy! Nice to meet you!

I I am always thrilled to meet someone new, and nice!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Welcome Back! Wow, look at those birds, they are so beautiful! (and so are your fluffs!).


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww those are the sweetest piccies... Awwww!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome back Sammy! I have missed your poems and wondered where you were!


----------

